# How to hunt bobcat in woods with a mouse squeak



## beefed_up (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm new to predator hunting and want to start hunting bobcats...I limited out on deer last week so i figure i might as well try to get a cat or two...LOL...I don't know really anything about hunting them and can't seem to find any good knowledge though google searches.I'm just hoping somebody will give me some pointers...I have deer stands everywhere on our land, we have a den about 30 yards from our wheat field. The field is 1/4 acre and is surrounded by woods...Just curious how to set up and what to do to lure them in..All i have is a mouse squeak.Is a .270 too big of a gun to use to hunt them if you are interested in there fur???Thanks...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you might try it but....good luck. You can start out using a inexpensive mouth caller. Start off easy and work up. Sit tight for awhile an hour. Break up your calling...call and be quiet for 5 minutes call for 3 and wait. I have had them come in fast and have had them come in slow. So good luck.

Carry a good pair of binoculars and use them looking every where and for what was not there before. Look for ears


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Have you ever sat ion a tree stand and heard the mice rustling in the leaves? I here it every time I am deer hunting. Mimc that by flicking small sticks, pebbles whatever in to the leaf litter. If i can hear it from twenty yards away a bobcat can certainly hear it from 100 yards in the right conditions. Combine that with mouse squeaks and you may have a killer combo.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Do it from your tree stand and wait to see what pops up. Down there you might get some gray foxes rushing you. I would skip the 270 and choose 12 gauge full choke 6 shot or larger.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Also set up on any tree that fallen across a creek making a natural bridge. If it has been there for even a week the animals will be using it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 On the shotgun but I'd use BB or larger.


----------

